# استفسار عن دارة متكامله (ic)



## م.وسيم (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

يا جماعه حدا بيعرف دارة متكامله تحتوي بداخلها على Relay 

شكرا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (28 أبريل 2007)

*relay*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
هذه دارة تحوي relay والتي قمت يتصميمها لتشغيل pump بواسطه الpic 
,واي استفسار عن هذه الدارة انا جاهز.


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (28 أبريل 2007)

نسيت احطها خد:


----------



## م.وسيم (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا ورد والله يرضى عنك

دعواتك


----------



## profshimo (29 مايو 2007)

جزيتم عنا كل الخير


----------

